
How $400/wk unemployment will affect the economy - BlackJack
https://medium.com/@aayushu/how-400-wk-unemployment-will-affect-the-economy-662a10afcee5
======
shams93
Just as he tried to with his wall Trump is trying to usurp the power of the
purse of congress. This won't fly he's ultimately going to have to actually
make a deal and quickly before the bottom falls out of the economy in a severe
way. The two pieces that might stand are the pause on student loans and
freezing eviction those don't involve spending money or allocating money I
could see those two still standing.

